# When do GSD normally blow their coat?



## KohleePiper

What times per year is it common for GSDs to blow their coats? I know they do it once or twice a year but was wondering if it was winter and summer or certain times?

Diesel hasn't been a heavy shedder but recently he has begun to shed a lot...he's 11 months old now.


----------



## Jax08

Jax has one blowout...365 days a year.


----------



## Amaruq

The simple answer is when ever they want. Some people seem to think it is seasonally but in my experience it has little to do with the seasons. 

Huskies, Tika and Chimo shed in one group. KC (RIP) and Rayne would always shed when the other group is done. 

Huskies, Tika and Chimo are done, Jethro seems to be bridging the gap between them and Rayne as he is sheding now and Rayne is getting ready to start. So for me it is a year round excursion depending only on who and how many.


----------



## sunfluer

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I'm always finding furbies around my house. Need to constantly vaccum. </span>


----------



## Powell

I think the answer is <span style='font-family: Arial Black'> </span> YES <span style='font-size: 14pt'> </span> <span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> 


Powell


----------



## triordan

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax has one blowout...365 days a year.


Yep me too!! Gotta love the German Shedder!!


----------



## littledmc17

> Originally Posted By: dresden
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax has one blowout...365 days a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep me too!! Gotta love the German Shedder!!
Click to expand...

yup have to 3rd that
you should have seen the puppy I got off Brady last night


----------



## Anja1Blue

Yep, they are not called German Shedders for nothing! Mine shed all year, every day, with a couple of major blowouts which can occur at any time. Standard coated dogs are much bigger shedders than the long coats, at least that has been my experience.

_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KohleePiper

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax has one blowout...365 days a year.


LOL I about spit out my drink when I read that


----------



## jaggirl47

Michelle, you have that right! 365 is pretty accurate! lol.







Zappa has massive shedding daily and two big blowouts a year, spring and fall.


----------



## SunCzarina

Twice a year







Morgan blows out big chunks starting in feb/march, this goes on for months. Usually she's done by June. Unless it's a weird year like this year - this year it started in feb went until July. She's a much bigger bitch in february than she is in October.


----------



## Lcat

In Norway German Shedders (THAT I had'nt heard before) is known to shed twice a year... Each shedding period lasting for 6 monts.

My bitch is stripping down to "totally nude" before each heat, and she is in heat 3times a year.
She is a pretty sight with her chicken tighs and rat tail.. NOT

I have bought one of those "bagfree" vacumcleaners, as I had to change the bags once a week. And here the bags are more expesive than the vacumckleaner so I've saved a ton of money by this.

Still, if you dont like doghair - you dont get a GSD, hehe


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax has one blowout...365 days a year.


I agree. Mandalay had that one big blow out months back (March?) when I posted pictures because I did not know what the heck was going on. But even now, she loses hair CONSTANTLY!!! 

You can barely hold on to a piece and pull gently and a huge clump will come out. This is not normal shedding like normal dogs have either....GSDs are weird with their shedding. I honestly, have no idea how my dog (and all other GSDs) are not completely bald with as much hair that comes out.


----------



## LJsMom

Many years ago, when our first husky started a coat blow, I rushed her into the vet in total panic because I thought she was sick. At least office visits were only $35 then.


----------

